# Contractions at night are making me miserable



## Hannah C

I have been sleeping pretty badly for the last 4-5weeks, with having to get up every 90mins to pee, and suffering horror hip pain. This is normal for twins, I know.

But I have barely slept at all the past four nights because of very painful contractions that start intermittently, build in duration and intensity, and then just taper off... They seem to freak out the babies, who move around a lot, and that makes everything hurt more :cry: 

These are waaaay worse than the little contractions I have had for weeks now, and I have actually woken DH twice, and had him call my Midwife, because I really thought "this is it!", but the contractions just faded away over the next couple of hours. I feel pretty bad about calling my Midwife in the middle of the night for two false alarms, even though she didn't mind at all. :blush:

Has anyone else had "false labour" contractions like this? How long did it go on for until you actually went into labour? Is there anything I can do to ease the pain? I havn't lost my mucous plug yet, and Baby A still doesn't feel any lower down, so I am really worried that this will go on and on...

I am feeling so tired and drained today, and dreading more contractions tonight. :cry: I have a Midwife appt tomorrow afternoon, and she said that she will do an internal examination to see if I have progressed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Laura2919

I had 'tightenings' from 20 weeks. I thought I was leaking fluid at 29 weeks and when I was put on the monitor I was having tightenings and she asked how long I had that feeling for and I said 20 weeks. She asked if I knew what they were and I said yeah the babies moving and she said no they are tightenings are they painful. Sometimes they were painful other times they werent. I had them at 29 weeks so for 9 weeks I had those pains for. 
Just think at the end of it you will have two gorgeous little bubbas. I know its hard but once they are here you will want your bump back. I missed mine


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hannah. Sorry you're suffering sweet, twin pregnancy is so tough at times. At nearly 36wks, these contractions really could be early labour, but until they become more regular, and consistent it is less likely they'll be having a significant effect on your cervix. You really cannot be far away now tho, I'll bet you 'll be having those bubbas within the fortnight. If you can manage til 37wks, that really is best for the babies, their lungs will have reached maturity at that stage, and there is much less chance of them having to have any time in intensive care.

All that said, I'm sure those twinnies have there own ideas on when to arrive ;) I had BH contractions (occasionally painful) from 20wks, and the boys still showed no signs of coming at over 38wks, so I can offer no comfort hun - sorry :( They were every 15-20mins for a few hrs a day, and the babies writhed in discomfort throughout - it was awful because I feared it meant I was having more prem babies :( Sit tight hun x


----------



## Hannah C

Thanks for the compassion Lizzie and Laura :hugs:

I managed to have a nap this afternoon, so am not feeling as upset as I was yesterday, despite another bad night...

My midwife did a VE, and it doesn't look like I am going into labour any time soon - my cervix was still long and closed, and Baby A isn't even fully engaged. Not the news I was hoping for.

I am reminding myself that this is all temporary, and the pain I suffer takes away from pain my boys would go through if they were born prematurely.

Lizzie, I hope you are right. I will be unimpressed if they are not out within a fortnight.


----------



## ni2ki

I cant believe how well youre lasting! Congrats! Those babies of yours will be so big and strong! Hope you manage to get some well needed rest hun x


----------



## heyyady

I feel ya sweetie- between the PTL contractions I've been having, the flushes from the meds they have me on, the pelvic pain from SPD, hip and back pain from bed rest, and now anxiety attacks (Also a medication side effect) I get maybe 2 hours at a time and usually wake up crying. But I tell myself the same thing- I'm doing all this for my girls, and I can handle anything for a few weeks. It's not like it's it's forever, and every single day I can give them I will do willingly. Hang in there!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hannah - how you doing? Been thinking of you x


----------



## Hannah C

Hi Lizzy

Thanks for keeping me in mind. I am doing okay, and just taking one day at a time.

I think that I have just hit a wall in the past week, in terms of my physical ability to cope with the increasing demands of pregnancy. It is all just becoming too much for my body, I suspect. I really do feel like my body (and mind) are failing. :wacko:

I have given up trying to sleep much at night, but am fitting in a few naps during the day, and DH has been really understanding and taken up most of the housework. 

I am just completely over being pregnant, and impatient to hold my boys.


----------



## cazd

Heya. I had the same thing. I got really sick of them too.
By the end I was up to the loo every hour and had constant heartburn + rib pain.
I just used to get up, make a milkshake + watch TV.

I didnt ever see my plug. I begged to be induced at 37 weeks cos i couldnt take the pain anymore and when i got there I was 2cm dilated. 
Hopefully your tightenings are having an effect on your cervix too xxx

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## heyyady

Hannah- at over 36 weeks, you're my hero girl! 
Ps- here's hoping you guys didn't have too much damage with the tsunami!


----------



## Hannah C

heyyady said:


> Hannah- at over 36 weeks, you're my hero girl!
> Ps- here's hoping you guys didn't have too much damage with the tsunami!

OMG - getting close to 37 weeks now! I am definitely not feeling very heroic at the moment, but thanks all the same :hugs: 

I have midwife appointment on Wednesday, so I have my fingers crossed for some good news... I am so, so, over being pregnant!

We got some big swells, but no damage from the tsunami luckily. I don't know anyone in Japan, but the damage looks horrific!


----------



## Eager_Fairy

Hey Hannah, hope you're doing as well as could be expected. Thinking of you, and hoping you get the result you want on Wednesday. Let us know how it goes x


----------

